# Oil seal or line blew out, Lost all the oil...Please Help!!!



## Jonesy5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I now have a 96 golf 2.0 engine. Something close to the oil cooler blew out and lost all the oil from the engine. Is there anything that normally goes bad to this extent or any suggestions. Please Help!!!


----------



## karmutzen (Jul 13, 2010)

Oilcooler seal. Dyi at http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty/dreed/campingart/jettatech/oilcoolerseal/index.htm


----------



## Blens (Sep 14, 2010)

karmutzen said:


> Oilcooler seal. Dyi at http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty/dreed/campingart/jettatech/oilcoolerseal/index.htm



Yep, I just did mine, was hard as a rock and cracked.


----------

